# Muslim Brotherhood... what is this?



## mike_cos (Apr 15, 2011)

Here is the Lorenzo Vidino's (RAND) audition to US PSC of INTEL on "Muslim Brotherhood" in the West...  very interesting.... (Muslim Brotherhood... WTF...)

For example...:"Founded in Egypt in 1928, the Muslim Brotherhood saw its ideas quickly spread throughout the Arab world and beyond. Today, groups in more than 80 countries trace their origins to the Brotherhood and have adopted various forms and tactics according to the environment in which they operate. Where it is tolerated, as in Jordan, it functions as a political party; where it is
persecuted, as in Syria, it survives underground; and in the Palestinian territories, it took a
peculiar turn and became Hamas."....
More...:"This global movement has a relatively small yet very active presence in most Western countries, including the United States. The formation of these networks follows a similar pattern throughout the West. In the 1960s and 1970s, small groups of Brotherhood militants fleeing persecution in Egypt and other Middle Eastern countries received asylum in Europe and North America."
More....:"Some critics argue that the main goal of Western Brotherhood organizations is to establish sharia law in the West. Unquestionably that prospect looms in the imagination of the Brothers. Tellingly, Yussuf al Qaradawi, the spiritual leader of the global Muslim Brotherhood, stated in a speech delivered in Toledo, Ohio, in 1995: “We will conquer Europe, we will conquer America, not through the sword but through dawa [preaching].”

Enjoy mates enjoy....


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Apr 15, 2011)

We have a Model Arab League at my college (consists of mostly Poli Sci majors). My Arabic II professor & the students of said organization spend the majority of the class talking about how the Brotherhood & Hezbollah are more humanitarian than militant, & how the US foreign policy is an abortion. I'm always interested in hearing other people's viewpoints (even theirs), but I kinda hoped to actually learn Arabic. Yet here I am at the end of Arabic II & all I can do is read it without knowing what it means, & can say my Alif, baa's, & taa's.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 15, 2011)

A terrorist group


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 15, 2011)

I think so...


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 15, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> I think so...



It is not a think so, it is a know fact


----------



## Scotth (Apr 15, 2011)

Th3 Maelstr0m said:


> We have a Model Arab League at my college (consists of mostly Poli Sci majors). My Arabic II professor & the students of said organization spend the majority of the class talking about how the Brotherhood & Hezbollah are more humanitarian than militant, & how the US foreign policy is an abortion. I'm always interested in hearing other people's viewpoints (even theirs), but I kinda hoped to actually learn Arabic. Yet here I am at the end of Arabic II & all I can do is read it without knowing what it means, & can say my Alif, baa's, & taa's.



Like everything else in life it's all about perspective.  If you live in southern Lebanon during the bombing by Israel in 2005 then Hezbollah is a humanitarian organization mostly.  If you lived in northern Israel during the same time and were rocket attacked daily by Hezbollah there a terrorist organization.

The Brotherhood is spread out with many different players and many different opinions on how to do business.   Hamas which was originally Brotherhood is the same way.  They run medical clinics and other social services in there areas.  The Hamas government employees actually show up for work unlike the more corrupt Fatah.  Hamas can just as easily be a very violent organization.

There pro-Muslim and pro-Arab and there both humanitarian and terrorist depending on the situation and your perspective.


----------



## AWP (Apr 15, 2011)

My perspective is: kill.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 15, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> It is not a think so, it is a know fact


Hey PB... my sentence was meant to be ironic..


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Apr 15, 2011)

Scotth said:


> Like everything else in life it's all about perspective.  If you live in southern Lebanon during the bombing by Israel in 2005 then Hezbollah is a humanitarian organization mostly.  If you lived in northern Israel during the same time and were rocket attacked daily by Hezbollah there a terrorist organization.
> 
> The Brotherhood is spread out with many different players and many different opinions on how to do business.   Hamas which was originally Brotherhood is the same way.  They run medical clinics and other social services in there areas.  The Hamas government employees actually show up for work unlike the more corrupt Fatah.  Hamas can just as easily be a very violent organization.
> 
> There pro-Muslim and pro-Arab and there both humanitarian and terrorist depending on the situation and your perspective.



Ya I see where you are coming from. To clarify, I don't align myself with my college peers views on just about anything, but I it's interesting to listen to their "educated" opinion (or lack thereof). My Arabic professor (if you can call him that) is from Jordan & is a big fan of the aforementiond group(s). One of the Model Arab League chicks just got back from a trip to Lebanon so she is very content spreading her "first hand knowledge" about how the "negative" labels to Hamas, Hezbollah, & the Brotherhood are a result of America's foreign policy & Israel. Plus she's a feminist, so I always have an interesting Monday & Wednesday.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 15, 2011)

A pro-Arab professor in a Michigan university? Support for muslim causes in that region?  Unheard of; you must have the wrong impression


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Th3 Maelstr0m:  So you attend class with a feminist muslim?  How does she reconcile feminism with Islam?  Given that women are considered property in much of the Muslim world.


----------



## Servimus (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd recognize it as the ideological origin of modern fundamental Islam and Islamic terrorism. 

Not sure how involved the MB is in financing terrorist organizations though.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hamas and most of the Eastern groups can be traced back to the brotherhood.

http://www.tellthechildrenthetruth.com/mbhood_en.html#part1


----------



## Brill (Jan 23, 2012)

Spider6 said:


> Th3 Maelstr0m: So you attend class with a feminist muslim? How does she reconcile feminism with Islam? Given that women are considered property in much of the Muslim world.


 
Who cares about all that?  Was she Jordanian?  Was she hot?  "Is she still in the house?" Where are the cell phone pics?

You're letting us down Mael.


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have read that the brotherhood's main goal is to restablish the Muslim Empire.  The branch in Turkey is pushing for the Ottoman Empire to return with the Caliph of course being in Turkey.


----------



## QC (Jan 23, 2012)

Ottoman Empire...bet the Arabs would dearly love that again. That's gold that is. Oh sorry, they're all brothers. *shakes head*


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm sure the Persians would love that as well!


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 23, 2012)

Spider6 said:


> I'm sure the Persians would love that as well!


 
Oh yea, I mean it's not that big a deal that persian's usually look at arab's as dirty and uncivilized lol


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh yeah is right.  Arabs are the trailer trash of the region!  Everytime I head over there I can't help but thinking you people have been here for at least 3 millenia and well you haven't done much with the place!  Looks pretty much the same way as when Alexander the fucking Great marched through there!


----------



## JJ sloan (Jan 24, 2012)

Spider6 said:


> Oh yeah is right. Arabs are the trailer trash of the region! Everytime I head over there I can't help but thinking you people have been here for at least 3 millenia and well you haven't done much with the place! Looks pretty much the same way as when Alexander the fucking Great marched through there!


 
Ever been to Dubai?


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Headshot (Jan 24, 2012)

It has the word "muslim" at the beginning of it, nuff said.

There are two types of people who piss me off; those who can't tolerate people of other religions, and muslims.


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 24, 2012)

That being said, obviously my perspective is off due to just being out in the sticks as it were.  Did a little research since my last post.  Muslims countries were great centers of learning.  There are some books out there that I'd like to get my hands on, that discuss what happened in the Middle East.  The timeline seems to center around WWI which pretty much did away with the Ottoman Empire.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 25, 2012)

Let me know what you find out.  I'm a bit skeptical about the myth of "great Muslim centers of learning," I'm wondering if they may have been "centers of learning that Muslims conquered," which over time decayed and is why there are no such centers today.


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 25, 2012)

My thoughts exactly.  Given that Muslim armies had conquered Spain and southern France and were moving into Eastern Europe.  That was at their height around 750 AD.  The Crusades didn't begin for another 300 hundred years in 1096 AD.


----------



## mekwt (Jan 26, 2012)

JJ sloan said:


> Ever been to Dubai?


Aparrently he hasnt been anywhere in the Gulf othe rthan maybe Iraq/Kuwait


----------



## mekwt (Jan 26, 2012)

Headshot said:


> It has the word "muslim" at the beginning of it, nuff said.
> 
> There are two types of people who piss me off; those who can't tolerate people of other religions, *and muslims*.


 Those who cant tolerate Muslims usually cant tolerate them because they do not or are not willing to try to understand them. Its an underlying insecurity some people arent willing to admit.


----------



## CDG (Jan 26, 2012)

Accoridng to this, DHS grants Secret clearances to those affiliated with the Muslim Brotherhood.  Good work Janet!


----------



## Headshot (Jan 26, 2012)

mekwt said:


> Those who cant tolerate Muslims usually cant tolerate them because they do not or are not willing to try to understand them. Its an underlying insecurity some people arent willing to admit.


No insecurity here, but nice try with the backhandedness.  I don't need to try and understand anything when I don't see or hear any outcry from the Muslim community at large for the atrocities committed.  If you are hinting around that you are muslim and this being the reason for your stance, then I will Ranger up (man up) which no muslim is capable of doing and say it up front that I think all muslims are cowardly scum that will cowtow to the first enforcement of sharia law.  No hidden message here, and no religion of peace is there at all in the muslim world.  Take that shit elsewhere with your insecurities, or speak up against the shit that is allowed to continue that the cowardly scumbags won't stand up against.  I have read the quran so don't tell me I don't understand, I can't help it muslims are weakminded, brainwashed, idiots.  Talk about insecure, that's a fucking laugh and a half with how it is taught to treat women in the muslim world.  Don't tell me about insecure when it is a religion rife with goat fucking, wife beating, daughter burning douchebags.  You my friend are obviously the one who lacks understanding.  I also see you are aspiring to be SOF, I suggest you get your head screwed on a little tighter in regard to exactly what the source of the battles you may find yourself in will be.


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 26, 2012)

I admit my comment about development was off.  However I can read.  For example Muslim armies had conquered Spain and much of southern France and were moving into eastern Europe.  That was around 750 AD.  The First Crusade did not begin until 1096 AD after Muslims had ransacked the Holy Church of Seplucur.  Like Headshot I have read the Koran and spoken with Muslims who have converted to Christianity.  Muslims are commanded to kill us and conquer.  You should read Icon of Evil: Hitler's Mufti and the Rise of Radical Islam then you might get the right idea.  Nazism was just Islam with a different name.


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 26, 2012)

OK folks, let's settle down here and keep this thread on track.  Headshot's initial post was clearly meant tongue-in-cheek, since if it was interpreted literally, he couldn't stand himself as well.  While I think there are frequently cases when people dislike something that they don't even understand, I think there are an equal number of cases when people don't like something because they understand it thoroughly.  I think many people on this site have a broad enough understanding of Islam to make up their minds whether they like it or not; some do, some don't, that's fine.

At the same time, let's not let this thread (or any thread) degrade to the point where we're attacking each other personally or bashing entire cultures, races, religions... whatever based on emotional arguments.  That's not good rhetoric and is pressing towards the extreme limits of the site guidelines.

So, about the Muslim Brotherhood...


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 26, 2012)

Roger all sir,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muslim_Brotherhood


Beliefs
"The Brotherhood's credo was and is, "God is our objective; the Quran is our constitution, the Prophet is our leader; *Jihad is our way*; and death for the sake of God is the highest of our aspirations."The Brotherhood's English language website describes the "principles of the Muslim Brotherhood" as including firstly the introduction of the Islamic Shari`ah as "the basis controlling the affairs of state and society;" and secondly work to unify "Islamic countries and states, mainly among the Arab states, and liberating them from foreign imperialism".

The link for their website is:  http://www.ikhwanweb.com/

Respectfully

Spider6


----------



## JJ sloan (Jan 26, 2012)

Headshot said:


> No insecurity here, but nice try with the backhandedness. I don't need to try and understand anything when I don't see or hear any outcry from the Muslim community at large for the atrocities committed. If you are hinting around that you are muslim and this being the reason for your stance, then I will Ranger up (man up) which no muslim is capable of doing and say it up front that I think all muslims are cowardly scum that will cowtow to the first enforcement of sharia law. No hidden message here, and no religion of peace is there at all in the muslim world. Take that shit elsewhere with your insecurities, or speak up against the shit that is allowed to continue that the cowardly scumbags won't stand up against. I have read the quran so don't tell me I don't understand, I can't help it muslims are weakminded, brainwashed, idiots. Talk about insecure, that's a fucking laugh and a half with how it is taught to treat women in the muslim world. Don't tell me about insecure when it is a religion rife with goat fucking, wife beating, daughter burning douchebags. You my friend are obviously the one who lacks understanding. I also see you are aspiring to be SOF, I suggest you get your head screwed on a little tighter in regard to exactly what the source of the battles you may find yourself in will be.


 

Mekwt may be an aspiring memeber of SOF, but I have to agree with him.  I don't aspire to be SOF, I AM and have been for 14 years.  I served in both Ranger Regiment and in the 1st Special Forces Regiment.  I faught alongside Muslims on many accounts and look to many of them as my brothers.  I would submit to you that there are many Muslims who are much better fighters than many of the Americans that I have been to war with.  Believe me when I tell you that they do not "cowtow" to sharia law and are happy to fight to their end to destroy it.  I respect your service and have followed your posts for some time.  You are a great American, however, please contain the hate mongering.  Your experiences do not always illuminate the truth.


----------



## mekwt (Jan 27, 2012)

Headshot said:


> No insecurity here, but nice try with the backhandedness. I don't need to try and understand anything when I don't see or hear any outcry from the Muslim community at large for the atrocities committed. If you are hinting around that you are muslim and this being the reason for your stance, then I will Ranger up (man up) which no muslim is capable of doing and say it up front that I think all muslims are cowardly scum that will cowtow to the first enforcement of sharia law. No hidden message here, and no religion of peace is there at all in the muslim world. Take that shit elsewhere with your insecurities, or speak up against the shit that is allowed to continue that the cowardly scumbags won't stand up against. I have read the quran so don't tell me I don't understand, I can't help it muslims are weakminded, brainwashed, idiots. Talk about insecure, that's a fucking laugh and a half with how it is taught to treat women in the muslim world. Don't tell me about insecure when it is a religion rife with goat fucking, wife beating, daughter burning douchebags. You my friend are obviously the one who lacks understanding.* I also see you are aspiring to be SOF, I suggest you get your head screwed on a little tighter in regard to exactly what the source of the battles you may find yourself in will be*.


 
Your entire statement is baseless and false, you cant judge the majority by a few dunbasses actions. Islam is nothing about goat fucking nor wife beating, and I know of know one who has burned their daughter. Those who partake in such activities arent muslims.

If we judged the majority by a fews actions all religions would be full of piss & vinegar.  Lets look at hitler who identified as christian. Is it fair to label an entire religion based of his actions? I think not.

As far as hinting around about whether I am muslim is childish on your part. I am however married to a Saudi and I recognize all of the monothesis religions but do not really identify with any, nor do I practice any religious activities.

Look bashing something isnt professional on your part, as from what I know you "SOF Professionals" like to maintain a high level of. Your statement above is the opposite and looks like the writings of a Infantry Private who has been brainwashed into believing this shit is the norm in Islam. If you want to learn about Islam, Christianity, Judaism with an open mind, I am willing to teach you.


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 27, 2012)

Marauder06,

Sir you asked me about centers of learning in the Muslim world and the breakdown that occurred following WWI. Here are some books I've added to my reading list.

What Went Wrong?: The Clash Between Islam and Modernity in the Middle East

Bernard Lewis
The Crisis of Islam: Holy War and Unholy Terrror
Bernard Lewis

God's War on Terror: Islam Prophecy and the Bible

Walid Shoebat
I'm embarassed to point out that I had already read the first book. The main premise of the author is during the 1800s the rise of radical Islam led to the rejection of everything Western in Muslim countries.

Second book I haven't touched yet. However I'm about half-way through the 3rd. Walid Shoebat is a converted Christian who was a member of the PLO. He does discuss the Muslim Brotherhood and other "organizations" operating in the Middle East.

Respectfully

Spider6


----------



## Headshot (Jan 27, 2012)

Plain and simple; I can judge the majority by the actions of a few when there is no outcry from the majority about the actions of the few.

The Hitler argument is weak at best since our Christian nation took up arms to stop the sick bastard.  BTW he would be more properly labeled with the occult if you actually new your history.

If you do not practice any religious activities, which I take to mean you don't read anything religious either then yours is completely based on bias by relationship.  Have you read the Bible in it's entirety?  I will be very surprised if the answer is yes.  I have read the Bible more than a few times and the quran as well.  It's not childish to hint if you are muslim, when someone takes a statement completely out of context and decides to build an argument on it in defense of islam then the wise stance for me to take is in being prepared to deal with a muslim.

I'm not brainwashed when I can pull up videos of kids hacking off people's heads, I would say it's quite the opposite.  You seem to be the brainwashed one, or you just choose to turn a blind eye to it like the rest of islam so you can claim innocence.  You want to go toe to toe on theology with me then ring the bell because you obviously have no idea what you will be getting into.


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 27, 2012)

In regards to my previous post. Yes I used to work in a book store. Yes I like to read. No I'm not a nerd.


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 27, 2012)

Another good book:

Icon of Evil: Hitler's Mufti and the Rise of Radical Islam


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## mekwt (Jan 27, 2012)

No I believe my asessment of Hitler is spot on, and the comparison is warranted. What I said, and you obviously failed to comprehend was I dont practice religious activities, meaning, I dont pray in a mosque, Church, Synagogue etc; Nor do I go on retreats. I have read the bible 2 times cover to cover, and the Quran multiple times in English and had it read to me in Arabic.

kids hacking off the heads of others is not Islam, I can also show you videos & pictures of Mexican who identify as catholics doing the same, but would you compare them to your Christian neighbors? I think not and neither do I. They are all barbarian's who have a special place in hell.

I dont claim innocents in any way, All religions are flawed depending on who your asking, and all religions are perfect in others eyes. Its a lose-lose argument no matter what.

And why is it you have put 2 idle threats in the last sentences of the last 2 posts you have made? Please tell me who you are so I know wtf I am getting into and I know who I am against :)


----------



## Headshot (Jan 27, 2012)

mekwt said:


> No I believe my asessment of Hitler is spot on, and the comparison is warranted. What I said, and you obviously failed to comprehend was I dont practice religious activities, meaning, I dont pray in a mosque, Church, Synagogue etc; Nor do I go on retreats. I have read the bible 2 times cover to cover, and the Quran multiple times in English and had it read to me in Arabic.
> 
> kids hacking off the heads of others is not Islam, I can also show you videos & pictures of Mexican who identify as catholics doing the same, but would you compare them to your Christian neighbors? I think not and neither do I. They are all barbarian's who have a special place in hell.
> 
> ...


 
OK, this must be addressed before moving forward. WTF are you talking about? If you perceive any of that as threatening then my business with you is done as I think the power of my words may actually penetrate the thinness of your skin and cause undue harm.

Hmmm (no daughter burning huh?) http://www.faithfreedom.org/article...stories-of-acid-attacks-on-women-in-pakistan/

Show me where things like this are happening by and large in the Christian community.  islam is a religion of insanity.  The list goes on....and as I often state, the truth of a matter is not determined by whether or not your believe it to be so.  Keep turning your blind eye to the many, many situations around the world on a daily basis where in the name of islam people are being attacked and slaughtered for trying to exercise the God (not allah) given rights as human beings.  Fathers running over their daughters with cars, are you fucking kidding me.


----------



## mekwt (Jan 28, 2012)

Thin Skin? I am ignoring that. Show me where these crimes are taking place by the majority of Muslims. I challenge you to leave the US and go to a Middle Eastern country and look for yourself. I have lived in teh Middle East a little over 7 years and nothing you speak of has happened anywhere near me. You mention pakistan (a terrorist) state, Mainstream Islam does not and will not recognize people who commit acts that you speak of. Please engrain that in your grey matter.

Speaking of burning women which I think is rediculous, Lets look at the practice of Sati, which is the live forced burning of a Hindu woman when her husband dies. Basically and this is not all Hindu's is when the Husband dies (Hindu's always cremate their dead) the wife is placed with the body (Alive) and set ablaze with her dead husband. Whats your opinion on that? As most believe Hindu's are 120% peaceful and wouldnt hurt a fly. No I am not trying to change the subject are distract the attention away from the fact people of Islam & Christianity do horrible things in the name of a religion they hijack. What I am trying to show you hear is that in the most peaceful religion I know of, they practice "Sati".

Morale of the story, you cant judge a book by its cover. Would you accept a person(s) who kill in the name of christianity by way of decapitation, burning them alive, shootings, and continue to call them christians? I wouldnt, so you shouldnt label all Muslims as you do. I am in no way meaning this disrespectfully, but I bet you have no friends who identify their religin as Islam. Right?

27 Decapitated bodies found in Guatemala in June, carried out by drug cartels who identify as catholic. I was raised catholic, and this disgust me.


----------



## Headshot (Jan 28, 2012)

Of course you are going to ignore the thin skin remark because you can't answer for it.  So by saying you are ignoring it, you in fact are acknowledging it.

The crime by the mass majority of Muslims in this is the fact they don't stand up against it, take arms against it etc.  If as you say that the mass majority hates it so much then our job in the ME would have been done 10 years ago, or even so far as to say we would never have had to be there in the first place.  Blind eye, Blind eye, this is reality....come in Blind eye.

The Hindi practice has been outlawed.  muslims have not outlawed anything to do with slaughtering people because it would go against the sin city comic book that is the quran.

I most certainly can judge a book by its cover, that's one of the worst statements ever perped on humanity, and I will indeed label all muslims as I have until they grow a pair and fight against the shitdicks doing this stuff.  You may be an anomaly, and you do not represent the majority of what is by and large the muslim community that will bow down to the first sign of sharia slavery......woopsy, I meant sharia law.

You mentioned before that I had made Idle threats when I didn't, so here's something you can sink your teeth into.  If I saw you on the battlefield and you were defending islam I would most certainly fucking kill you.  I think that's pretty clear, and BTW, it's not a threat it's a promise.  You will not change my mind with your drivel. You are part of a cowtowing, child murdering, woman beating religion so have fun with it while you can, because God has something special in mind for all of you. 

In parting (as I am done with you) I offer you this...

_"Are we fighting a war on terror or aren't we? Was_ _it or was it not, started by Islamic people who_ _brought it to our shores on September 11, 2001_ _and have continually threatened to do so since? 

Were people from all over the world, not brutally murdered_ _that day, in downtown Manhattan , across the Potomac from_ _the capitol of the USA and in a field in Pennsylvania ? 

Did nearly three thousand men, women and children die a horrible, burning or crushing death that day, or didn't they? 

Do you think I care about four U. S. Marines urinating on some dead Taliban insurgents?_ _
And I'm supposed to care that a few Taliban were_ _claiming to be tortured by a justice system of a_ _nation they are fighting against in a brutal Insurgency.

I'll care about the Koran when the fanatics in the Middle_ _East, start caring about the Holy Bible, the mere belief_ _of which, is a crime punishable by beheading in Afghanistan . 

I'll care when these thugs tell the world they are_ _sorry for hacking off Nick Berg's head, while Berg_ _screamed through his gurgling slashed throat. 

I'll care when the cowardly so-called insurgents_ _in Afghanistan , come out and fight like men,_ _instead of disrespecting their own religion by_ _hiding in Mosques and behind women and children. 

I'll care when the mindless zealots who blow_ _themselves up in search of Nirvana, care about the_ _innocent children within range of their suicide Bombs. 

I'll care when the media stops pretending that_ _their freedom of Speech on stories, is more important than_ _the lives of the soldiers on the ground or their families waiting_ _at home, to hear about them when something happens. 

In the meantime, when I hear a story about a_ _ soldier roughing up an Insurgent_ _terrorist to obtain information, know this: 

I don't care. 

When I see a wounded terrorist get shot in the_ _head when he is told not to move because he_ _might be booby-trapped, you can take it to the bank: 

I don't care. Shoot him again.

When I hear that a prisoner, who was issued a Koran and a prayer mat, and fed 'special' food, that is paid for by my tax dollars, is complaining that his holy book is being 'mishandled,' you can absolutely believe, in your heart of hearts: 

I don't care. 

And oh, by the way, I've noticed that sometimes_ _it's spelled 'Koran' and other times 'Quran.'_ _Well, Jimmy Crack Corn you guessed it. 

I don't care!! _


----------

